# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Ikonische Darth-Vader-Szene war ein Reshoot



## Darkmoon76 (16. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Ikonische Darth-Vader-Szene war ein Reshoot* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Ikonische Darth-Vader-Szene war ein Reshoot


----------



## Dosentier (16. Januar 2017)

Habe mir am Samstag auch endlich mal R1 angesehen.
Als erstes muss ich leider sagen, als Star Wars Fan der ersten Stunde, hat mir der Film überhaupt nicht zugesagt.

Die besagte Darth Vader Szene, war mit Abstand das beste am ganzen Film und hat sehr viel herausgerissen.

Aber dennoch hatte das alles für mich nicht viel mit Star Wars zu tun.
Im Grunde wurde der ganze Film trotz seiner länge, die teilweise schon mühsam war, sehr oberflächlich behandelt.
Die Charaktere, für mich alle komplett austauschbar und wirklich sympathisch war da für auch keiner.

Wirklich sehr schade, aber um den Film auf den Punkt zu bringen, Explosionen, Geballer und am Ende waren alle Tod.


----------



## G-Kar (16. Januar 2017)

Für mich auch. Er war mittelmäßig.


----------



## moeykaner (16. Januar 2017)

Mir hat der Film leider auch nicht zugesagt und auch die letzte Szene war leider nicht logisch. Er hätte die Data auch einfach mit seiner Force greifen können. Zusätzlich macht die Szene keinen Sinn, wenn man den Anfang von Episode IV anschaut.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Januar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Zusätzlich macht die Szene keinen Sinn, wenn man den Anfang von Episode IV anschaut.



inwiefern? Das Schiff das Vader der kapert war Raddus Flagschiff, am Anfang von IV wird dann die Tantive IV (Blockadebrecher) gekapert, nachdem der Sternzerstörer ihn per Traktorstrahl handlungsunfähig machte.


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Januar 2017)

Der Film war klasse und weit über dem was ich erwartet habe. Besonders das Ende war hammer und in meinen Augen die coolste Darth Vader Szene überhaupt. Verstehe auch nicht was daran unlogisch sein soll? Ja die Macht, damit kann man alles, bla bla bla. Er hätte am Ende von Episode 4 auch den Torpedo der den Todesstern zerstört hat, einfach mit seiner Macht aufhalten können und zum HQ der Rebellen leiten können =D Somit ist Teil 4 auch total unlogisch. =D =D


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Zusätzlich macht die Szene keinen Sinn, wenn man den Anfang von Episode IV anschaut.



Ich weiß nicht welchen Film du gesehen hast, aber das ergibt so perfekt einen Sinn wie es kaum besser geht.
Die Tantive IV entkommt mit den Plänen aus dem Hangar des Rebellen-Flagschiffs.
Vader nimmt sein Shuttle zur Devastator und nimmt die Verfolgung auf.
Über Tatooine kann er das Schiff schließlich stellen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2017)

das einzige was ich mich bei der Szene gefragt habe: Warum haben die wieder Transportschiffe mit dabei?


----------



## steel2000 (17. Januar 2017)

Die Frage, was eine Prinzessin inmitten der Schlacht zu suchen hatte, fragte ich mich auch. Unabhängig davon, ob ihr Schiff direkt an den Kampfhandlungen teilnahm oder nicht. Abgesehen davon empfinde ich die Überleitung zum Beginn der alten Triologie als wirklich atmosphärisch / gelungen. (Nun ja, die Digital-Ausgabe von Leia...)
Ansonsten ein Klasse-Film, auch wenn ich (aus persönlicher und nicht aus dramaturgischer Sichtweise) ein anderes Ende bevorzugt hätte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mich bei der Szene gefragt habe: Warum haben die wieder Transportschiffe mit dabei?



Eine CR90 ist ja nicht zwingend ein Transportschiff.
Zwar wurden sie als Diplomatieschiff entworfen. 
Aber die Rebellen setzen sie eben auch als Kampfcorvette (6 Turbolaser-Geschütze) und Blockadebrecher ein.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube, Eni meint eher die GR-75 Transporter.

Die Antwort ist simpel: Weil die Rebellion als Kriegsgerät nehmen MUSS, was immer sie auch nur bekommen kann. Der Millenium Falcon ist ja schließlich auch nur ein modifizierter YT-1300 Frachter. 

Ist vermutlich der Realität entlehnt, Rebellen/Aufständische/Terroristen haben auch nur seltenst Zugriff auf "State-of-the-Art"-Equipment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eine CR90 ist ja nicht zwingend ein Transportschiff.
> Zwar wurden sie als Diplomatieschiff entworfen.
> Aber die Rebellen setzen sie eben auch als Kampfcorvette (6 Turbolaser-Geschütze) und Blockadebrecher ein.



nein, nicht die Tantive IV, die GR-75 Transporter da wurde ja nie etabliert, dass die sonderlich toll bewaffnet wurden oder sonst als Unterstützungsschiffe eingesetzt wurden
Und mit Toll meine ich mehr als so "sehr" Leichte Bewaffnung, selbst der Falke wurde ja aufgerüstet
Und so ein Technical entspricht irgendwo eher dem Falken als so ein Frachter mit ein paar kleinen Flaks, was eher so einem Liberty-Frachter entsprechen würde


----------



## MrFob (17. Januar 2017)

Finde ich super, dass sie die Szene noch eingebaut haben. Ich fand sie hat perfekt in den Abschluss des Films gepasst und hat nochmal gezeigt, wie uebermaechtig Sith/Jedi gegenueber den "einfachem" Volk sind.

Ich denke, wenn man sich mal spaeter alle Filme in chronologischer Reihenfolge anschaut, dann wird es ein schoener Uebergang aus der "Macht-losen" Welt nach Ep3 zurueck zum alten Lichtschwert-StarWars in Ep4 und danach.

Und dass Vader persoenlich die Plaene so knapp verpasst hat ist auch ein schoener Hintergrund dafuer, wieso er am Anfang von Ep4 relativ ungehalten ist und Captain Antilles durch die Gegend schmeisst.


----------

